# Cheese & butter day..



## inkjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

20150317_080303.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 17, 2015





 5 pounds of Pepperjack and 3 pounds of butter in the BGE. Was going to do this yesterday but thanks to the bright sunny day the temperature of the BGE was at 90* by the time I got to it.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 17, 2015)

IJ, Looking good, did you get some nice color ?


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Neat ! any finished pics ?

Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 17, 2015)

:police2:


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> IJ, Looking good, did you get some nice color ?


Was in there for 5 hours, had the top of the Egg just cracked open. The Boss absolutely LOVES heavily smoked cheese. Just pulled it out of the fridge for the pucture, my dogs are walking around sniffing the air lol....













20150317_155148.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 17, 2015









gary s said:


> Neat ! any finished pics ?
> 
> Gary


Will be sitting in the fridge for a while. We have 5 pounds on smoked Monterey Jack to use first...












20150317_155128.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## tropics (Mar 18, 2015)

IJ looks good, I did some cheese yesterday also, just finished vac packing it.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)

tropics said:


> IJ looks good, I did some cheese yesterday also, just finished vac packing it.


Had one of those duh moments.....fresh out of vac sealing rolls, will be here tomorrow. duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## graniteman (Mar 23, 2015)

I will have to try butter, sounds good


----------



## driedstick (Mar 23, 2015)

Dang it man that looks great!! Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## cmayna (Mar 23, 2015)

5 Hours?  Wow! That's a long time for cheese,,,,,,,,, in my opinion.  Watch for it to start darkening in no time.   But Remember!....  The boss loves heavily smoked cheese.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

graniteman said:


> I will have to try butter, sounds good


One thing I have figured out about butter is the smoking chamber needs to be in the temperature range of where the butter gets soft otherwise the flavor is very light. 65* seems about right for me. When I use the MES for butter I have a goofy contraption that I use to heat the MES chamber....


driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks great!! Nice job
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks


cmayna said:


> 5 Hours?  Wow! That's a long time for cheese,,,,,,,,, in my opinion.  Watch for it to start darkening in no time.   But Remember!....  The boss loves heavily smoked cheese.


It started to darken by the time we got it sealed a couple of days after we smoked it....And thanks for reminding me.....lol....

She had to grate some of the last batch we did. It was 4.5 hour Monterrey Jack for tacos tonight. Was very tasty....


----------



## wade (Mar 24, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> One thing I have figured out about butter is the smoking chamber needs to be in the temperature range of where the butter gets soft otherwise the flavor is very light. 65* seems about right for me. When I use the MES for butter I have a goofy contraption that I use to heat the MES chamber....


Yes, it does need to be at a temperature where it is not hard. It is also like cheese and takes a week or so for the smoke flavour to fully penetrate and to mature.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 24, 2015)

Wade said:


> Yes, it does need to be at a temperature where it is not hard. It is also like cheese and takes a week or so for the smoke flavour to fully penetrate and to mature.


That last batch of butter is going to be tucked away for a while prior to its use, going to be getting warm here soon and didn't want to run out of smoked butter.


----------

